# New carpet track in oklahoma



## steve eaves (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wanted to post we have been running on the concrete indoors for about 6 years and know are putting in carpet ck us out www.okrcracers.net

Steve eaves


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hey is this place still around?


----------



## Brian Stanton (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes it is, we're racing every Saturday


----------

